# Nicht-steam spiel bei steam aktivieren



## Skipper81Ger (29. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Welt.

Hab ne alte Kiste mit ( etwa 30 spiele 1-6  jahre alt) original spielen von mir im keller gefunden und wollte diese  jetzt alle bei steam aktiviern.
Einige Spiele sind noch Orriginal verschweißt.
U.A ist da Titan Quest, Dawn of War 1 + 2, Spell Force 1 + 2 und n paar WindowsLive spielewie zb StarWars Clonewars, street fighter 4 usw dabei.
Die sind alle auch bei steam im Angebot.

Hab jetzt gesehen das man für ältere spiele wie zb titan quest ne neuere version benötigt damit das auf win7 läuft.
Ich würde es gerne mal wieder spielen aber steam nimmt den installations code nicht an. egal von welchem spiel.
der steam support konnte mir bis jetzt nicht helfen.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand erfahrung damit gemacht, im geschäft gekaufte spiele bei steam zu registrieren und kann mir damit helfen.
Ziel ist es die kiste mit den Disks wieder verschwinden zu lassen. Die ganzen CDs und Hüllen nehmen mir nur Plaz weg und meine Frau sieht sie nicht gerne. 

Beste Grüsse Skipper
(wenn ich da was falsch verstanden haben und erst garnicht die möglichkeit besteht ein privates spiel bei steam zu aktivieren, kann hier selbstverständlich gelöscht werden. danke)


----------



## Darkknightrippper (29. Dezember 2012)

Spiele die als Retail-Version gekauft wurden und nicht Steam als Kopierschutz nutzen, können nicht über Steam aktiviert werden.


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Dezember 2012)

Der Titel sagt es doch schon -> NICHT-Steam...
Fakt ist, dass es Spiele entweder nur mit Steam, garnicht bei Steam gibt oder es zwei Versionen gibt, wobei die Box steamlos ist.
Davon mal abgesehen verstehe ich den Startpost nicht wirklich. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Skipper81Ger (29. Dezember 2012)

alles klar. danke euch. dann werde ich die kiste jetzt wegschmeissen. einlagern ist nicht möglich und für die meisten spiele gibt es keine interessenten. 
ein paar von den spielen kauf ich mir dann nochmal bei steam nach. diese verdammten cds liegen überall im weg.


----------



## Shona (29. Dezember 2012)

Darkknightrippper schrieb:


> Spiele die als Retail-Version gekauft wurden und nicht Steam als Kopierschutz nutzen, können nicht über Steam aktiviert werden.


 Und er hat ein Spiel aufgezählt das man aktivieren kann   -> https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7480-WUSF-3601



Dawn of War II CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7-JK8LM-NOP9Q
Dawn of War II - Retribution CD Keys in this format: 1AB2C-D3FGH-456I7
Ich würde einfach mal alle probieren ob sie sich wirklich nicht aktivieren lassen, den diese Liste ist nicht vollständig


----------



## Skipper81Ger (29. Dezember 2012)

Hey. Ja down of war hatte ich eh doppelt. Selbst bei Supreme Commander hat's nicht geklappt. Naja. Bis ich die alten Spiel nochmal ausgraben gibt's die für 1 Euro bei steam. (down of war mein ich jetzt nicht. Im multiplayer ist das immer wieder sehr spassig).


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2012)

Schick und schnenk mir den  Kisteninhalt.
Bevor es weg kommt bzw in den Abfall.


----------

